# Citizen killed by fallen tree.



## treeman82 (Apr 20, 2004)

*This just sucks.*

http://www.thejournalnews.com/newsroom/042004/a0120hastfatal.html

It was kind of windy yesterday and this happened. The Saw Mill River Parkway is a very narrow and windy road, people love to go fast on there.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes it does.

Though I question the topicality, and the thread header does not fit frorum protical.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 21, 2004)

A tree here at a local golf course fell and killed 2 newly weds.

Seems as there should be an arborist (or someone) to inspect the trees along busy streets to keep this from happining.


----------



## treeman82 (Apr 21, 2004)

http://www.thejournalnews.com/newsroom/042104/a0121treefatal.html

http://www.thejournalnews.com/newsroom/042104/a0121treesafety.html

Those were in today's paper. I have to scan a few pieces in tonight that aren't listed in there.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *A tree here at a local golf course fell and killed 2 newly weds.
> 
> Seems as there should be an arborist (or someone) to inspect the trees along busy streets to keep this from happining. *



Where is the cost threshold, and then were does liability come in? Does the inspector/government get sued for negligance everytime one of these "freak" accidents happen?

Call it an act of god/nature, maybe call for more educated inpection of sites. But once the start lookingat roadside trees for risk abatment, they will be clear cutting because it is cheaper then the lawsuits.

We cannot remove every item of risk from our scociety. Give me the tree lined boulivard anyday. I'll risk driving through it.


----------



## Lumberjack (Apr 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by John Paul Sanborn _
> *Where is the cost threshold, and then were does liability come in? Does the inspector/government get sued for negligance everytime one of these "freak" accidents happen?
> 
> Call it an act of god/nature, maybe call for more educated inpection of sites. But once the start lookingat roadside trees for risk abatment, they will be clear cutting because it is cheaper then the lawsuits.
> ...



On my way to school every morning I pass by no less than 4 large dead pine trees. Those should be removed (or at least cut to fall into the underbrush.

I guess I mean a person that while carrying out other duties, would keep an eye to the sky (like I do, and undoubtly yall do) to keep a lookout for obvious dangers.

We cant keep society from risk, but it would seem foolish to keep a threat present. The trees will fall (part of gravity) and in a populated area, the risk of them hitting someone is too great, IMO.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Apr 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lumberjack _
> *
> I guess I mean a person that while carrying out other duties, would keep an eye to the sky (like I do, and undoubtly yall do) to keep a lookout for obvious dangers.
> 
> *



I guess that's where the proactive citizen comes in and calls the DOT about dead trees leaning towards traffic.


----------



## firtol88 (Apr 28, 2004)

This is the kind of story you just don't want to hear about.

"This is speculation, but it's possible that Mrs. Spruck may have been trying to get to where the baby was," that setence just hits hard.


----------



## trimmmed (May 1, 2004)

Very sad story. On that very same road, the same type of thing happened back around '94. Only vehicle damage then, I was only a little back from the action but always look up when I take that road. There are some scary sections as far as overhanging trees. For those that don't know this road is a major commuting artery, during rush hour it's pretty well packed and above the speed limit.


----------



## treeman82 (May 1, 2004)

Dave, if I am not mistaken, trees aren't the only items you have to worry about falling on that road now. I believe it was last week that some kids down in Yonkers decided it would be fun to toss a piece of asphalt off an overpass onto the Saw Mill. The piece went through the windshield of some woman who was driving along with her mother or mother in law. The woman was killed, the mother was Ok. As far as I know, the kids still haven't been caught.


----------

